# Kimbo Slice responds to Dana White and Chuck Liddell



## martialtalkfan (May 22, 2008)

http://mmayou.com/news-and-exclusiv...lice-responds-to-dana-white-and-chuck-liddell


----------



## Hand Sword (May 23, 2008)

He's improving as a person. A year or so ago, as a street thug, probably would have gotten a different response if asked.


----------



## Odin (May 23, 2008)

*''MMAyou.com:* Youve gotten some criticism in the press from Dana White and Chuck Liddell. Do you have a message for Dana and Chuck?

Ferguson: Yeah, I love those guys. Theyre great guys. Im a big fan of the UFC. Chuck is one of my great fighters. I love watching him fight, I love his performances. I love what Dana Whites done for the sport man and if it wasnt for those guys I wouldnt be where I am today. I thank God for them and God bless them.''



To me that says 'please Mr Dana White let me fight for the ufc'' ( : 

He actually seems like quite a respectful man, im actually shocked.


----------



## elder999 (May 23, 2008)

Odin said:


> He actually seems like quite a respectful man, im actually shocked.


 
Let's see: family guy, six kids-three boys, three girls-attended the University of Miami for a year and half on an _academic scholarship_, no significant arrest record. I gather that the whole "street fighting" thing put some people off, as well as bodyguarding for porn, but hey-it's how he got paid. In any case, Kevin Ferguson (Rhadi Ferguson is his cousin)is and has been a "Christian" man-he probably meant those things, more than "please Mr. White;let me fight in the UFC," since he knows the best way to do that is to keep knocking people out.......


----------



## Odin (May 23, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Let's see: family guy, six kids-three boys, three girls-attended the University of Miami for a year and half on an _academic scholarship_, no significant arrest record. I gather that the whole "street fighting" thing put some people off, as well as bodyguarding for porn, but hey-it's how he got paid. In any case, Kevin Ferguson (Rhadi Ferguson is his cousin)is and has been a "Christian" man-he probably meant those things, more than "please Mr. White;let me fight in the UFC," since he knows the best way to do that is to keep knocking people out.......


 
Have you actually read what Dana and Chuck have said about him?

He doesnt want to start a conflict with the ufc since he knows thats where the money is and if your going to fight for the UFC Dana White needs to be your pal.


----------



## Jai (May 23, 2008)

personally I would love to see Kimbo in the UFC. The buzz alone would be well worth it, not to mention the extra $$ Dana would get for having the "street thug" under contract.


----------



## elder999 (May 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> Have you actually read what Dana and Chuck have said about him?
> 
> He doesnt want to start a conflict with the ufc since he knows thats where the money is and if your going to fight for the UFC Dana White needs to be your pal.


 
Doesn't matter. If you're going to fight for the UFC, Dana White doesn't need to be your pal.....
.....he _just needs to think you'll make him money._


----------



## Marvin (May 24, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Doesn't matter. If you're going to fight for the UFC, Dana White doesn't need to be your pal.....
> .....he _just needs to think you'll make him money._


Yep!!!:lfao:


----------



## martialtalkfan (May 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> Have you actually read what Dana and Chuck have said about him?
> 
> He doesnt want to start a conflict with the ufc since he knows thats where the money is and if your going to fight for the UFC Dana White needs to be your pal.



I don't think that's it at all. EliteXC takes GOOD care of him.


----------



## AceHBK (May 26, 2008)

If Brock Lesnar and can in the UFC there is no reason why Kimbo Slice can't in the future


----------



## Odin (May 27, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Doesn't matter. If you're going to fight for the UFC, Dana White doesn't need to be your pal.....
> .....he _just needs to think you'll make him money._


 
Really?...i think BJ Pen, Tito Ortiz, Phil Beroni and Randy Couture will all disagree with you there.

Dana White is the president, just like you wouldnt want to p*ss off your boss at work the same goes for the fighters.


----------

